
The Validity of EPA’s CO 2 Endangerment Finding [PDF] - BeefySwain
https://thsresearch.files.wordpress.com/2017/05/ef-gast-data-research-report-062717.pdf
======
equalunique
"The conclusive findings of this research are that the three GAST data sets
are not a valid representation of reality. In fact, the magnitude of their
historical data adjustments, that removed their cyclical temperature patterns,
are totally inconsistent with published and credible U.S. and other
temperature data. Thus, it is impossible to conclude from the three published
GAST data sets that recent years have been the warmest ever –despite current
claims of record setting warming.

Finally, since GAST data set validity is a necessary condition for EPA’s
GHG/CO2 Endangerment Finding, it too is invalidated by these research
findings."

Yikes.

